# Seeing a breeder on Saturday!



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello guys,

This is my first post but I have been reading for a while now whilst researching Vizsla's!

Ok, a bit of background. We are a busy, active family of four (kids are 12 and 11). I run a lot, husband cycles, we live in a rural area. We have a large garden. I work just 10 hours a week and can be flexible with those hours to suit.

We have decided to get a puppy, very much a new member of the family. This will be our first dog. We want a busy, active, intelligent, family friendly dog and think a Vizsla would suit us (our close friends have one), we have talked a lot as a family about the commitment this requires and how our lives would change. In reality, I accept it will be me that takes primary responsibility, given I am at home the most. What do you guys think?

I have spoken to a few breeders. I really hit it off with the ones we are visiting on Saturday. We spoke initially at length on the telephone for 45 minutes and I have had to then fill out a long questionnaire via email re our lifestyle, home, work and reasons for wanting a Vizsla etc. We visit this weekend and then we can go on the waiting list if deemed suitable.

The breeders are members of the Kennel Club (UK) and two UK based Vizsla societies. They adhere to an ethical code of practice for breeding. This will be the mother's second litter, the first being two years ago. I know both parents lineage going back two (poss 3, can't remember) generations, hip scores, that pups are raised in the house etc. They breed for temperament, their dogs are primarily family pets with moderate success at showing.

They are expecting their mum to be in season shortly, ready for pups to go home in January, poss a touch earlier, depending on 'nature'!

I have a few questions that I think I need to ask when we visit but I wondered if you guys would be good enough to suggest anything that I might not have thought of? Thank you.

ps - I will probably ask lots of question in the coming months!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like you are going into it with eyes wide open and having done some reasonable research too. Even so........ you'll be in for a surprise still I reckon as nothing can really ever prepare you for the joy of having a Vizsla join the family  

Perhaps ask some of the other UK members if they have any inside knowledge on the breeder you are investigating. They certainly appear to be making the right noises, but sometimes others experiences can just support your decision and often reconfirm it.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum doublemoucha -fr0m Berkshire.

It sounds to me like you are off to a good start - interview breeders over the phone and going by good vibes. That's exactly what I do.

You might find it both interesting to see if other forum members have a pup by the breeder you have choosen. This will give you a more unbiased view/ insight into temperament and health issues of that line. More importantly we have had a couple of members who have had pups with temperament issues from breeder that appeared OK but when asked for help and support showed their true colours.

Finally, if you go on the Vizsla Org.UK there is a list of question that you can ask a breeder. I did publish the link somewhere on this forum. It will give you a good idea of what to ask a breeder.

Good luck with your search


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for your swift replies!

Re vibes - agree! One breeder was ready to give me a puppy from a current litter after about 30 second conversation! I EXPECT to have to justify why I want a Vizsla, I was prepared for a grilling. I really liked the lady I spoke with, we asked each other a lot of questions and I felt confident after we had spoken. She has already told me that, if suitable, we will be given as much support as we need and they would always be prepared to take a puppy back if required as a last resort if things didn't work out. I think their first experience of using a breeder themselves wasn't great but their second was excellent and they have had a great deal of mentoring through their initial decision to breed 10 year ago by that breeder and wanted to ensure they did the same for potential adoptee's of their own pups.

Thank you for the pointer re questions on Vizsla.org.uk, which I will check out and print out. My hubby will groan - I am the mega organised one and research everything I do, I 'aint very impulsive!!

I hope it's ok to post the info re the breeder? It's Sukisighs, based near Gainsborough. The link is Sukisighs.co.uk, I will figure out how to post the link in a bit. If anyone has any information or experience, great!

It's about an hour or so away from where we live in Yorkshire.

Thanks again.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the link! I was very impressed with the website, although I know that's not the most important thing!

www.sukisighs.co.uk

Although, I assume no news is good news if there is no-one out there with specific experience?

Re hip scores - mum is 5:4 and Dad 6:6. I have read that the ideal score is no more than a total of 12 but also that a balanced score is a good thing?

Also - could anyone recommend a good book re puppies and puppy training? I have the Gwen Bailey one, which I really really like and also Ceasar Milan's which I can see is an excellent book but, for some reason I prefer the Gwen Bailey one - it's clearer and more concise (personal opinion!) Any others that are worth purchasing?

Many thanks.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Check out posts in here from Redbirddog, REM, Texas Red, Ken from Willowynd ranch and a few of the other more experienced Vizsla members. As for external sources, I would recommend reading most of Ian Dunbar's books. He has a more Vizsla oriented approach. Less force, more encouragement. 

My only piece of advice, is a mantra I regularly spew forth in here.....

Repetition and consistency are the keys to training any pup and especially a Vizsla.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This website has plenty for the soon to be puppy owner.
http://www.vizsladogs.com/


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My breeder gave me a list of puppy books that she recommends. I looked at all of them and bought several. The one that I found the most helpful, informative for all kinds of situations, and a great read overall was "My Smart Puppy". 

The only caveat she had about the Dunbar books is his potty training method (either in the crate or out peeing/pooping, nothing in between) - she found it too draconian and recommended following the "Smart Puppy" book for that topic specifically.

Good luck, the wait can feel excruciating and the first few days and nights will overwhelm but that time will pass very quickly and you'll look back with fond memories...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

You did your homework - now get to know the breeder & dam at their home - you have the pedigree - how have past litters done - if the breeder is only breeding for a family pet - he is not breeding in the best interest of the V - bred to be hunted and worked - they will always be a family pup - just my opinion but that is the true nature of a V!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you again for your replies.

Ozkar - well, we have always managed to be clear and consistent with our kids and they are turning out pretty well (imho!). I hope to repeat this with the puppy. Thanks for the tips re Ian Dunbar too, some of the reviews on Amazon had put me off a touch but I will look again.

Texas - wow, that link is great! I have only had a quick flick through but I can see it's a wealth of information, cheers.

veifera - I am so excited! We were pretty strict with our kids as babies and toddlers (even though that felt tough at times) but I am so glad we did it that way now. Lots of routine, love, boundaries, security etc. I really hope this works with a Vizsla. Just been out walking with my friend, her Vizsla is 18 months old and a dream but she worked very very very hard in the early months and was pretty strict too! Seems to have worked!

R E McCraith - thanks for this. I think the breeder shows a little but the dogs (4) are their family essentially. Although, I will know more on Saturday when we visit.

Does anyone have an opinion re a dog or a bitch? Breeders have 4 bitches (plus two dogs when their children leave their dogs with them during holidays!) Hubby fancies a dog (no practical reason, more 'emotional', just fancies a dog) I have no preference either way, happy to have a healthy happy good tempered Vizsla!

Cheers again for the replies to date.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I bitch about my stud - there is no answer - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its just a preference that some people have. There is no rule that one is better than the other. If your husband wants a male and you don't have a preference, I'd go with a male.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Doublemocha, good luck with the books. We got a Caesar Milan book, but Ester our 6 month old V tore it up! Our trainer recommended a book called The Focused Puppy, by Deborah Jones and Judy Keller. Aimed at training methods and the performance dog, its easy reading and a lot of it makes sense. Trouble is finding the time to read it!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Pippa, sounds like another good recommendation, I will look into this one too. I am really liking the Gwen Bailey book, in fact the paper copy arrived this morning for the rest of the family to read, my version is on the Kindle.

Must admit, I downloaded the Ian Dunbar book onto my Kindle last night Ozkar, but did find him a touch dramatic in places!! Although, there's some good stuff in there too - I will cherry pick from all the books. I suspect (like children) there's nothing like on the job experience to teach you what you need to know!

Kids are having fun thinking up names for a dog, Zippy and Fizz are popular at the moment, as is Oscar and Pip (plus others!).

We visit the breeder at 2pm tomorrow, I am ridiculously giddy!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Doublemocha, firstly, are you a coffee addict??? Just guessing from the username   If so, you would love Melbourne Australia. Better coffee than Greece and italy!!!  

Personally, I love the puppy stage. I love being there at the get go helping guide pup and watching pup learning from every experience it has. It's a truly amazing thing, to watch a pup as they discover there world. I love seeing when they "get" or understand something. I adore that look that sort of says.... "Ahhhhh.... that's how that works............... I get it now...."   

Here is your first little house training tip from me and this believe it or not, works brilliantly. 

In the litter box, mum runs around and licks all the pups bits till they go. Then she licks it up and eats/drinks it. Now, I know that sounds disgusting, but there is a real benefit in using a similar method. 

However, If you are anything like me, licking your puppies bits just slightly steps over the boundaries of what one might be willing to do for their pup. However, there is a parallel approach which will achieve the same result.

Take pup out to the area where you want it to do it's business immediately you arrive home. Make sure you also take with you a warm wet paper towel. Place pup down where you want them to go and wipe their bits with the warm wet paper towel. Pup will normally go almost immediately, as it is an instinctive reaction from getting their bits wet from mum. The very second pup goes, make sure you praise, praise, praise and or reward. 

Do this for the first few days/weeks after eating, after drinking, after playing, after sleeping, after walking or at least every 45 minutes. 

With this method I have never had a pup which took more than a few hours to start telling me they wanted outside to go. Make sure you are consistent and keep a sharp eye out for Vizsla Circles. All my V's and most of the other pups I have had all started to do circles when they were busting to go. They would start sniffing and walking around in circles. If you see it, RUSH them outside as they are a split second from bursting the dam walls!!! 

Oh and one last thing......................... pics........ posted in here regularly....... as many as you can.......... It's not fair that you have a puppy and we don't!!!!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

That's fab advice Ozcar, thanks. Something you don't read in the puppy manuals too. And.... I LOVE coffee 

Ok, I REALLY do need some advice now guys. We went to see our breeder today and I don't know what to think, I maybe need to sleep on it.

The drive was about 90 minutes. We got there on time. Breeder had given excellent directions. The house was extremely clean and tidy, they had made an effort. We were taken to the conservatory and sat down while they went to get the dogs (two of them).

The first, the mother of the bitch to be bred came in, sniffed us all then jumped between my two kids and was stroked until she fell asleep. She stayed there until we left. The bitch (Eres) who will be Mum, barked and barked and barked then settled. We ignored her and the kids did too, didn't stare etc, waited until she wanted to approach us. She did, sniffed both hubby and I, ignored the kids (who were good as gold, polite and respectful). We chatted to the breeder at length. I have no doubt they care deeply about the dogs and are responsible breeders who will give us support etc. We asked a lot of questions. This aspect I have no concerns about.

Eventually Eres approached my husband again, who let her sniff his hand and talked softly to her. She snapped at him. Ok, we were a little shocked but continued the conversation. After 5 or so minutes she approached me, sniffed etc, I let her lead the communication. She let me stroke her a little, then snapped at me.

The breeders were upset and I am an honest person so I said I was concerned. Apparently, since moving to the countryside, they get fewer visitors and so Eres really only knows immediate family. The breeder blamed herself and said clearly she had not socialized her correctly.

As a positive, the breeders offered to provide telephone numbers of people who had taken pups from the first litter so I can call and chat. I have also found the number of the sire's owners.
Eres was just also starting to come into heat, would this make a difference? Did we do something wrong, we are not experienced at all with puppies/dogs. Our friends Vizzy is a soft as they come.
So, what do I do? 

We met another of their Vizzys who came to say hello then fell asleep too, we didn't meet the fourth.

Would this affect any Pup we get? What do I do? Do I find another breeder? Not sure my husband will have the patience to be honest to go round the country visiting lots of breeders, he works a LOT of hours and Sunday's my son rugby trains, weekends are our fun time but I do want to do the right thing too.

Thanks


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My two cents: this breeder claims to breed for temperament. Since they are not showing or hunting, temperament is the most important quality left to offer - and yet their own dog, future dam, has temperament issues.

If it were me, I wouldn't take a puppy from her. 

If you can find a breeder with a proven track record in the field and the show ring (lots of dual titles across multiple litters), your chances and realistic probability of getting a great dog go up astronomically - even if you only pick up "pet quality" puppy...

You'll live with the dog for 10 to 14 years, so minimize chances of potential problems as much as you can


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

doublemocha
The best advice I can give you is don't just settle on a breeding.

There is no way of knowing if the female just has it in her nature to snap at strangers. Her way of letting you know she is uncomfortable with strangers touching her. She may or may not have been that way even with socialization.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow... the dam snapped at BOTH of you for no reason??? That is ridiculous! I wouldn't ever go back to that breeder. The last thing you want is a dog that could bite your children. Find another breeder.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your first interaction wasn't all you had hoped, however, I wouldn't write them off yet. Do some research on the previous litters and see if there have been any issues. Ozkar's mum was brilliant with us in the litter box, but when we went to pick him up, she wasn't all that interested in us and avoided coming near. When asked to by the breeder, she did so reluctantly. None of the pups from her litter have any temperament issues. All the owners keep in touch through the breeder and I have personally met 5 maybe 6 of the litter mates over the past 2 years and have never seen an issue with any of them.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Doub - as you look for a new breeder - go with one that has the hunting titles in their pedigree - this proves one thing - the pups can be trained - and keep visiting the breeder - as you just learned - - a few hours with the dam is worth more than 1000hrs on line researching!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks.

I woke up this morning and I knew (I knew yesterday but didn't want to admit it) that I have far too many reservations about this dam to consider getting a puppy from her litter.

I just SO wanted it to be right for us and for us to come away with great vibes but, if I am honest, there were other small things too which gave us alarm bells. We didn't see their fourth dog at all and, for the whole time we were there, the dogs who were not in the room with us, barked constantly in their shed (or where ever they were outside). Apparently, the dam had snapped at one of their potential adoptees before, which they had attributed to her being protective of her litter, although she was a great mother they said.

It's made my husband worry that we can't handle a puppy of this breed, being so inexperienced. I have tried to tell him that it wasn't us, it was the dog but I am not sure he's convinced! I know our friends with the super dooper Vizzy will say the same to him.

Ozcar - Problem is, the dam wasn't even good with us at all! I just feel uncomfortable taking the chance with something which will change our lives. I also wonder that, if there's is such a quiet house, how will they start to socialize the pups, our house is generally full of kids and people, so I need a dog which can cope with this.

You are right, I need to look at other options re the breeders and maybe look towards working dogs etc. And maybe be prepared to wait a while til the right breeder comes along.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry - our friends will convince by husband we CAN handle a puupy, that bit wasn't so clear!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

as you continue the search for a great pup - this is a lifetime commitment - all V's are pretty - a great breeder = a great pup


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3fsh - always on POINT - live and learn


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

doublemocha said:


> Sorry - our friends will convince by husband we CAN handle a puupy, that bit wasn't so clear!!!


In this case, your friends can buy the dog and live with it. 

My friend bought a GSD on my advice (go figure) and that's how I ended up living with the dog. I based my advice on the fact that my cousin had GSDs all his life and I he taught me a few basics.
My friends ended up living with the dog for 6 months and decided it out of control and it was my advice, my choice, I felt obligated to take it over :-[ 

Problem is, after I trained it, at about 9 months old, they wanted it back... I decided not to give it back to them, instead, I tried to pay them (less vet bills for neutering :'( :'()... They refused and our friendship broke :'( 

If anyone asks for my advice on selecting a dog... I try to stay as neutral as possible.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

doublemocha - your right to keep looking. You will know when you have found the right breeder. You need to be a 100% happy with the dam and the breeder, this puppy will hopefully be living with you for 15 years.

Where abouts, and in which Country do you live? - some members might be able to recommend a breeder to you. That is always a good way to find a puppy - on recommendation???


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Datacan - that's a tough story. I am sorry to hear this, it must have been tough for you.

Two bits of good news - hooray!

First, hubby had come round by lunchtime, I think he was just a bit shocked, tired and hadn't got perspective on the situation initially, fair enough.

Second - You will all probably think I am a dipstick for not thinking of this before!!!!! I noticed a breeder with pups due anytime now on a completely different website to the regular ones. I know our friends got their Vizsla from Rossendale, Lancs from a breeder with a really unusual surname and had raved about them. That's too small an area for there to be 2 breeders so my friend phoned them. It's them!!!

Both parents are working dogs. KC registered. They own a farm/land but I think they live in a house, not on the land itself. They have used Vizsla's as working dogs for 15 years and started breeding when people started noticing how good these dogs were in the field and wanted them. They recently bought the stud dog as that dogs circumstances had changed (divorce etc) and they didn't want to lose him. Breeder says he's amazing and they are so pleased they bought him, although they weren't looking to at that stage. They also have young children.

Breeder has never advertised before, their pups have gone into the field but their last litter 18/19 months ago was slower to sell so they advertised.

However, now they have 9 people (7 def, 2 to confirm) on the waiting list from all over the country, but only 2 (including us) want a boy (why?!), and after chatting for a long time with our friends and with me, she was happy to offer us a pup (as long as it's a dog). She expects the litter imminently, her dam is making all the right signs, hence there would be no time for a visit. I feel confident after speaking to our friends at length about their experience and obviously, their Vizsla is fab.

Breeder will call as soon as the litter is born and settled and wants us to go over and choose a pup. The reason for this is some people want tails docked and others not, but this needs to be done early, first few days (I am no expert obviously). They will also have their dew claws removed. Breeder assures me the dam will not bother in the slightest at us seeing the litter. We plan to take our friends with us and their Vizsla so the breeder can see her again and go on a long walk with their elder Visla's (including the grandmother, who they own too)

So, our pup will be the brother of our friends - how random!

What do you guys think?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

On your way to a great PUP! - docking ? in USA a 1/3 in Europe 1/4 - PIKE is my first docked V - if you put the pup in the field for 3-4 days of hard hunting - the only way to go - but when it comes to being pretty - love the undocked V


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's great news and I shall look forward to see some pictures.

To dock or not to dock??? If your pup is not going to hunt why dock? I know 3 hunting vizslas (pheasants) and they all have undocked tails and have not had a problem so I guess it is a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks - I am excited 

I did tell the breeder to dock the tail. Our friends chose not to get theirs done but they said last night that they really wished they had, they take her out for a couple of hours a day in the surrounding fields (we live in a rural area). It's a mix of everything really, fields, woodland etc and she catches her tail.

Perhaps I need to do my research quickly.

I think it's only allowed here in the UK on gundogs now?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Doublemocha, glad to hear you may have found your breeder! 

We don't have Elza's tail docked and as far as I know you need to have a licence to get it docked. Only allowed for working dogs in the UK. 

I do prefer the long tail though and so far she didn't have any problem with it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If I had a choice I would dock short about 1/4 down to the hocks. They are so expressive and it seems they move slower and to some degree more ballanced and gentle. 
On the other hand, the longerntail will clear the coffe table in no time. 

Good luck


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Well datacan, if my coffee is in danger then it's got to be docking for us! 

Seriously, I will do some research asap. 

Another question. Apologies is this is a silly question, don't laugh! Will our pup and Purdey (our friends Vizsla) know they are brother and sister?

One of the reasons that I wanted to know this is that they will do a lot of walking together. Purdey hasn't had her first season yet (she's coming up 18 months) but I am not sure if our friends intend to have her spayed her anyway. We probably will have our puppy neutered but I know he will have to reach maturity before this happens. It doesn't take long for the deed to be done (!) I just wondered if the brother/sister thing makes a difference to how they view each other? I hope that's not too daft!

The breeder we visited on Saturday did mention we might be better off with a girl for this reason but now there's the sibling aspect to consider.

Hope I make sense!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

doublemocha said:


> Well datacan, if my coffee is in danger then it's got to be docking for us!
> 
> Seriously, I will do some research asap.
> 
> ...


Ruby and her brother Oscar have met twice since they were taken from their mum,,first time was at about 5 months old and second time at about 12 months old. There were other dogs around but they were only interested and very happy to see each other.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Your puppies won't know they are siblings and as far as they are concerned that won't put them off mating!! So be very careful. Your friend will have to walk her bitch on leash away from other dogs to be safe. I was walking my 8 month old boy yesterday and we met a lab bitch just coming into season and whilst he was happy to play with her he also reasiled she smelt very nice and soon worked out how to mount her. At which point I grabbed him and off we went in the other direction.

If your friend has her bitch spayed after her first season then this won't be a problem. If you have a bitch you will also have the problem of where and when to exercise her while she is in season. There are lots of helpful posts on this forum "First Heat" which you might find interesting.

Boy or girl - they both have their merits, and it is a very personal thing. I always had bitches, then we adopted a 3 year old boy and loved his personality to bits - so have had 3 boys since and will probably stick with the boys. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Unless it's for health reasons, I will never dock any of my Vizslas tails. If you could see my boys "coffee Table Clearer" when he's happy, you may wish not to dock!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What you need to remember is that you are cutting off part of their spine. I had to have my Dane's tail amputated as he had a cancerous lump. It has healed very well, but he was very soar afterwards and he has lost a lot of the expression that they show through wagging the tip of their tails.

I would go one step further by saying that the last three dogs I have had have had dew claws!! I was quite horrified when we collected the first one and commented to the breeder about the dew claws and she said I am not chopping off their fingers. They scream like crazy when they have them removed, which is rather cruel. It isn't till you have a dog with dew claws that you realise that it is an actual toe. I have never had a problem with them, but I gather that they can catch on things.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine have docked tails and dewclaws removed. It is a personal choice and done when they are 3 days old.
I hunt mine in all types of cover and some places that even require a chest guard and boots. Tail or dewclaw injures could keep them from the fields for long periods of time and its and injury that I can prevent.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok - this is interesting, reading the variety of views regarding docking. There's a lot of information on line too. Thanks guys. I will let you know our decision.

Thanks also for the information re siblings and for clarifying that aspect.

Just waiting to hear from the breeder now, I am not sleeping so good at the moment and up very early. My husband is thinking it is because we collect our new car today, it is nothing of the sort, it is because we will hopefully collect our new puppy in November!

Hubby is also pretending to all who ask that he doesn't want this dog and was persuaded into it by the kids and I (plus our friends, when they realised they might end up with Purdey's brother so close). Three times in the last two days I have caught him talking to friends or work colleagues (when he thinks I am not listening or around) about our bad experience on Saturday but the positive outcome overall and who the puppy was, when it will arrive etc 

I hope you don't mind me asking lots of questions in the next few weeks


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

It is _very _ exciting! I can remember having the same exact sleep issues when i was waiting for Otto to arrive! Up late scouring the internet, up early - first words out of my mouth "# more days!" It felt like _forever_. Looks like you are doing a great job preparing yourself and asking a lot of good questions. If you hubby is anything like my boyfriend (a softy!) he will melt as soon as he meets the little guy.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

We have a puppy!!! Meg began having her pups at 6am this morning. So far, she has had 9 pups, 7 boys and 2 girls. The breeder thinks she will have more though 

I am going in the morning to see them and choose one. I have explained to the kids that there's not much to see at this stage, they cannot see or hear. So they are not missing out by being at school. The breeder has said we can visit at any time, as many times as we like though, so there will be plenty of opportunities for them. In fact, she encourages this, she says her house is like a circus for 9 weeks with all the comings and goings, plus with her two children bringing all their friend round, our pup will be used to noise!! 

Happy days


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

ps - hubby is as soft as they come Ottosmama


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh - and pups are all nice and chunky and feeding well. They are striped like little tigers and but breeder says that fades!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome, congratulations!

One question, though:



> I am going in the morning to see them and choose one.


- why are you choosing a puppy so early? 

If there is an option for you to wait until they are about 7 or 8 weeks old, you will have a better idea of what they will grow up to be like and their personalities (bold, outgoing, reserved, etc) will become much more apparent, as well as their looks.

It wouldn't hurt to let the breeder know what kind of personality you're interested in as the breeder will have a lot of time to observe them and pick the one that fits the best. 

Anyway - good luck, your life is about to change!!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I am back 

I got hopelessly lost on the way there so was late!!

A completely and utterly different experience to Saturday. Meg ended up with 12 pups (10 boys and 2 girls). She was contentedly nursing them in her basket when I arrived and let me stroke her immediately (at the breeders bidding).

Dad and Grandma were out in the yard and came up for a cuddle/stroke, they didn't try to jump up or bark etc. I chatted with the breeder over a cuppa, Meg got up at one stage and came for a cuddle with me, she let the breeder touch and handle the pups, which she did frequently.

I didn't choose our pup today  There are 10 boys, they are going to get half of their tails docked and half left intact and see how they develop. She has encouraged us to visit frequently and said we may find the pup chooses us or we get a feel that one pup is right for us, although she wouldn't let us choose one she didn't think was right.

Mum and pups were so calm, hardly any whining at all, just the odd squeak here and there. Breeders small children were in the house, I saw the relevant lineage certificates, hip scores are 5/6 for both parents. I also saw tons of photos of the dogs hunting and previous litters. I got great vibes 

So, we are going to go again in a couple of weeks and see how they are developing.

Have I missed anything I should have asked, breeder says I can cal or text whenever?


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Also - I forgot to add that all the pups weighed between 340 and 360, with two weighing 400. Is that ok? They looked healthy and content and super to be honest but I don't know a thing about Vizsla newborn pups.

And Meg was in amazing condition to say she had given birth less than 24 hours ago


----------



## tonimdkj (Sep 15, 2012)

If this breeder didn't work out, my daughter, Michal is getting her puppy from Vizoldali Hungarian Vizsla's located in the UK. Their website is http://www.vizoldalihungarianvizsla.com/. The puppy was born 08-18-2012 and will be coming to Tampa, FL at the beginning of December. Gill has been fantastic in sending pictures and posting videos of the eight puppies. They have a planned litter for November/ December 2012.

I'm posting a picture of Kewpie. She is just beautiful!


----------

